# Motorhome vs Caravan



## geegee (27 Jul 2004)

Can anyone give their experiences of owning either of the above? 

Apart from not having to tow anything, what are the advantages of a motorhome over a caravan? A motorhome has to be taxed, insured and maintained so it is therefore an additional vehicle where a caravan is not-just hook it up and go when you want to. 

Perhaps I am looking at it from the wrong perspective - your thoughts please.


----------



## Slim (27 Jul 2004)

Mrs S and I have looked into this at some length lately. In my view, the benefits/drawbacks may be summarised as follows:
Motorhome
For
Convenient to get from home to holiday destination-no towing
Cheap to tax and insure, believe it or not
Running engine charges up leisure battery/aircon in cab 
Good depreciation - meaning they hold value quite well
Against
Very expensive
Quite cramped compared to caravan
Engine maintenance
You have no independent transport when on hols - you have to haul the entire motorhome to the shop for wine/shopping
Caravan
For
As big as a motorhome/bigger for half the money
Independent transport when you get to hol destination
A lot less expensive
Good depreciation-really hold valu if looked after
Against
Towing a bit of a chore
Manoeuverability

Overall, considering cost and space etc we are buying a new caravan. That in itself is a whole different adventure. Hard to get. Waiting list etc.

Good luck

Slim 8)


----------



## zag (3 Aug 2004)

Campervan :

Insurance cost is standard - I think it is about €325 or so unless you have a *very* peculiar vehicle.  There are two schemes out there despite the fact that each of them insist there one is the only one on offer.  I'm not sure but I assume they are underwritten by the same company.
Road tax is standard - I think it is €70 regardless of the engine size.
Mobility - you are restricted somewhat once you are pitched up, but there is nothing to stop you taking the camper into whatever town you are near - just pile your outdoors stuff on the pitch and people know it is reserved.
Wild camping - it is a whole lot easier to park by the side of the road or in a car park in a camper and either have a quick cup of coffee or stay over night.  Caravans have the whole length thing to think of.
Price - yes, campervans in Ireland are mad expensive.  Just had a look at the thread linked above and the prices quoted by the dealer there are pretty high.  Importing from Germany is definitely worth a think.  VRT is 13% if the vehicle is under 3t and something mad like €50 if over 3t.
Service - most campervans are based on either a Fiat Ducato or Mercedes Sprinter chassis, so this means that servicing the vehicle isn't really a problem as these two vehicles are the basis of a whole range of commercial vans out there and authorised dealers already do these services.

z


----------



## michaelm (3 Aug 2004)

Also, I don' think Motorcaravans are subject to the NCT.


----------



## zag (4 Aug 2004)

Correct - you don't have to put them through the NCT.  Another reason for buying in Germany if buying second hand.

Which would you prefer - a 10 year old vehicle which has been NCT'd (well TUV'd)  every 2 years or one which mightn't have had a service for the last 8 years ?

On a side point, I think not having to do the NCT is a bit silly.  Is the whole thing to do with reducing emissions and taking unsound vehicles off the road or is it to do with generating revenue for someone ?  If it is the former, then why should campervans be exempt ?

z


----------



## Pat (4 Aug 2004)

*Caravans.*

Whenever I see a caravan I assume it is a traveller, as I live in a coastal region and so many members of the travelling community have caravans.

That is why unfortunately I would not own one.  They have spoilt the industry.


----------



## MissRibena (4 Aug 2004)

*Re: Caravans.*

Hi Pat

That's pretty racist stuff - I hope some of the mods get to it quickly.

Firstly, if you live in a coastal region, presumably you have a tourist caravan park and ancillary services nearby with plenty of people of every nationality and walk of life enjoying caravan _and_ campervan holidays. 

Secondly, to say that travellers are a blight on the whole notion of a caravan is completely ridiculous on so many levels that I don't think I'll even dignify it with a response other than to say maybe caravan owners are glad not to have such prejudiced viewholders among their number!

Rebecca


----------



## rainyday (4 Aug 2004)

*Re: Caravans.*

Hi Rebecca - Your sensible, measured response to Pat's post is 100 times more effective than deletion by moderators.


----------



## michaelm (4 Aug 2004)

*Re: Caravans.*

While I may not agree with Pat's comments it is good to see that his opinion has not been censored by the moderators.  As to the suggestion that such comments were racist, this I can't agree with.  'Traveller' isn't a race.  The Travellers referred too are Irish (and some English) people who choose to live in caravans.  Any suggestion of racism in this context is misplaced.


----------



## MissRibena (4 Aug 2004)

*Re: Caravans.*

The term "race" itself is found to be offensive in some quarters, since it is based on differentiation of physical characteristics.  I could have used terminology such as "prejudice based on ethnicity" but I think anyone can see that the earlier comments shouldn't be welcomed and nor should a smokescreen of semantics be used to disguise how offensive they can be.   

I don't understand how you can be pleased the post was not censored on the basis of my "misplaced" terminology.  I'm sure I don't have to spell out that prejudice is prejudice no matter how you would like to dress it up.   To me, your remarks are even more worrying since they remind me of the kinds of dangerous wordplay to manipulate and to normalise things that are patently WRONG.

Rebecca


----------



## michaelm (4 Aug 2004)

*Re: Caravans.*

Hi Rebecca.  I'm sorry if you feel that my post is less than genuine or worrying or indeed dangerous.  I simply feel that the terms racist and racism are used all too often on a whim.  You may feel that negative comments regarding Travellers amount to discrimination or prejudice however this doesn't amount to the serious charge of racism as such discrimination or prejudice is plainly not based on race.


----------



## MissRibena (4 Aug 2004)

*Re: Caravans.*

michaelm
Your differentiation is a red herring on two counts:

1.The point I'm trying to make is that prejudicial comments based on ethnicity (or plenty of other bases) IS just as serious as those based on racism.  The situation re the Jews in Germany or the Yugoslavian atrocities, the displacement of the (travelling!!) Roma people in Romania are all ethnic issues, not racist ones but it certainly doesn't make any difference to how wrong they were.  

2. The terms "race" and "ethnicity" are almost interchangeable in many dictionaries.  Certainly the dividing line is not as clear as you seem to think - see Cambridge Dictionaries Online, for example.   Hopefully one day the word "race" will be obsolete when everyone realises we are part of the _human race_ (note different use of term!) and that differentiating people on the basis of some kind of skin colour scale or jaw line is a pretty pathetic in the first instance.  As I've already said, the term "race" itself can be seen as offensive.

Rainyday's supportive comments nothwithstanding, I'm truly disgusted by the original comments and concerned at yours (and presumably lots of others', including perhaps the moderators, it would seem) belief that they are somehow allowable.  I really do believe they should be censored since remarks targeted at a group on the basis of their sex, skin colour, disabled, sexuality would simply not be tolerated on AAM and rightly so.

Rebecca

PS  If they are censored, then I'm quite happy to have my comments erased too in the interest of returning the thread to it's original topic.  By the way, I'd go for a caravan every time.  I have even bought one for my sister from travellers - it's a really good tip.  Since travellers use their caravans as a home, they are often the best kept, best maintained, best kitted-out.


----------



## zag (4 Aug 2004)

*Re: Caravans.*

MissRibena,

Having gone through Pats (not very long) post I can see that he makes 2 points.

1) he stated that *he assumes* every caravan he sees is owned by a traveller.  This is his right.  Other people can see that many caravans on the road are registered in other countries and so are unlikely to be the property of members of the travelling community here.  Most people can see that it is not the case that every caravan is owned by a traveller, but if Pat wants to assume this is the case then we cannot stop him.

2) he stated that they ruined the industry, but doesn't state which industry - caravan sales, camp sites, something else . . . either way, it is still his right to hold and express this view.  I could say that Foxrock-dwellers have ruined the BMW market or the market for holiday homes in Wexford - would that be seen as classist or racist or some other -ist ?

I am not trying to defend him or to impute anything from his views, but I don't think he has made an attack of the nature you seem to think.

z


----------



## MissRibena (4 Aug 2004)

*Re: Caravans.*

Fair enough zag, guess we will all have to agree to differ.  However, I do believe that we all know exactly what Pat was saying.  I find it really interesting that Pat has gotten two contributers to support his right to his views, which you both concede are questionable.    

AAM doesn't normally give people carte blanche to us all to express any old prejudice and censorship and moderation have been exercised in lesser (in my opinion) situations than this.  The travelling community is recognised separately by our Government, not sure about the EU situation.  I am also not  sure what term they prefer to use, i.e. ethnic or racial.    It IS different to BMW owners/Foxrock dwellers (who are not distinguised by Government as warranting separate recognition), so I'm afraid that correlation just doesn't cut the mustard.  

Maybe if Pat himself wanted to come out clarify exactly what he meant, it might be more beneficial than others taking up the running for him.  Although, I've made it clear that regardless of the semantics, I'm pretty sure that I know exactly what he meant.

Rebecca


----------



## Slim (9 Aug 2004)

*Re: Caravans v. Motorhomes*

Geegee

What are you going to do? I have just ordered new caravan. Very difficult to locate good secondhand in this country for reasonable money.

S 8)


----------



## ferryman (11 Aug 2004)

*re*

You could do what the French do....but a caravan/camper but do not take it home. There are businesses in France where you can store (winter) a caravan. Usually near camping sites, they store your wagon till you call again next year. Some campsites allow people to leave their caravans there permanently. You just fly or drive there!


----------

